# Tori's New Baby



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Tori is so happy she finally got her first car 
Thanks to a fellow outbacker
She just wanted to share the news with her Outback family









Peggy


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Congradulations!







No Speeding


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks great, Tori! Be careful out there!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Tori!
I don't think that'll tow the Outback, but ya gotta start somewhere.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, no, insurance premiums through the roof. A teenage driver!!!!!









Peg, tell her it's a cool ride. And congrats from the mswalts.









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo Tori! 
















on your new car! 

Ahhh, I remember my first car....









Have fun, but be careful out there,
Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You Go Tori














































John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations Tori!

I know your mom and dad have been telling you a lot. However, let me speak a little on the occasion of your first car.

When my two girls became old enough to drive I bought cars for them. Although I knew it was time to let them stretch their wings, I was scared to death.

My oldest daughter first collided with road debris shortly after getting her car. Fortunately there was only a small amount of body damage. I told her at the time she was probably following too close to the vehicle ahead of her and thus had no time to avoid.

Her second crash was once again road debris. This time no real damage, but the car would not start. I had to have it towed.

Her third crash was the most frightening. She was not paying attention on the Interstate, lost control at a high rate of speed, did four 360's on a slick road and came to rest 15 feet from a very large tree. No damage except to her pride, but I did not sleep that night.

I told both of my girls that my greatest fear was losing them in a car wreck. Thankfully they are grown with familys of their own now and are very cautious drivers

Every year we hear of teenagers who are seriously injured or killed in auto crashes. Many of these crashes are caused by lack of experience and/or inattention on the part of the young driver.

Please Tori, take great care when you are driving. Believe it or not, your mom and dad do have you best interest in mind when they caution you.

Dan


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Tori, congratulations on the new wheels, enjoy and most importantly be safe







.

Mike and fam


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It looks like it's in nice shape. Congratulations Tori. Drive safely.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

YEAH TORI

Congrats on your new car, have fun but be careful!!!!!


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Congratulations Tori!
> 
> I know your mom and dad have been telling you a lot. However, let me speak a little on the occasion of your first car.
> 
> ...


Dan
I can't thank you enough for this post. Coming from someone else holds more impact than coming from your parents. Donald made Tori read your post out loud, so she would get the full message.
Also, Glad to here both your girls are doing fine.
Thanks Again
Peg


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

****CONGRATULATIONS TORI**** 

Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations Tori,

Remember, Seat Belts are Extremely Important.

Around here it seems that every time a young person is seriously injured, or killed, they were not belted in.

Stay around for a Loooong time.

Rita


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Congratulations Tori!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats Tori








and be careful!!!!

Michelle


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Tori asked me to relay this message. Thank you all for your advice,blessings and support. It's one thing to hear something from her parents but to hear something from her Outback family means alot. She will be sure to be as careful as she can.

Peg







& Tori


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

caongratulations Tori!! Just remember one thing. Even when you are alone you are carying someone's precious cargo


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice looking car Tori!!

Please listen to what everyone is saying about driving safely. After 26 years in the fire company, I don't even want to think about how many young peoples lives have been ruined or ended in accident. Please remember to drive safely and defensively.

Gary


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I worked on those cars, 2.5L 4 cyl, auto. Get decent gas mileage and are really easy to work on. Very reliable cars. 4 door too, lots of room for friends. Wear your seat belt and slow down, congrats.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! TORI!!!!!!

You will NEVER forget your first car (!!!!) so take good care of her....and, in the process, you will also take care of yourself and your friends.

btw, none of the cars at Wolfwood can move until all passengers have buckled up! Some folks don't like it but we want our friends around for a very long time. We've even had some folks refuse...so we refuse to drive.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

wingnut said:


> caongratulations Tori!! Just remember one thing. Even when you are alone you are carying someone's precious cargo


Oh, yeah!! You said the truth, there. My 22 yr. old is away at college, and I pray that God will keep him safe every night. He was like 3LEES daughter........wreck, wreck, wreck! Scared me to death, and him, too. 
Enjoy the car, Tori!! Looks like you've gained your parents' trust enough to earn one!! WAY TO GO!!








Peg, be sure to get her a cell phone, if she doesn't already have one, just in case of emergency, so she'll have no excuse to let you know she got somewhere safely!!








I still check on the 22 yr. old.








Darlene


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

MrsHootbob said:


> Dan
> I can't thank you enough for this post. Coming from someone else holds more impact than coming from your parents. Donald made Tori read your post out loud, so she would get the full message.
> Also, Glad to here both your girls are doing fine.
> Thanks Again
> Peg


You are most welcome Peg. I remember those days well, and I remember doing stupid things myself when I was that age.

A little reinforcement can do nothing but help.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the freedom, but obey the rules...


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new ride, but like others have said .... it is the best thing in the world, but could be the worst.

Respect that car!

Congrats .... the best part is you can hit your friends up for gas money


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NO BOYS!







right dad?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Tori, there is nothing else that I can add sweetie except that you are a very good girl and as long as you do your best, if something does happen, remember that it was an accident. All of us make mistakes sometimes, and forgive yourself. There is nothing like the freedom of having your own car. Earn that priviledge everyday and respect your parents boundaries about how you use the car. They may be old (LOL), but they really do know more than you do right now!

Now, the downside of having your own car!!!!! You will be honorary chauffer for Paige and Cord!!!! I had to take my stinking sister to school everyday AND use MY allowance money to do it while she kept hers. You will also be the run to the grocery store girl. I hated that!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Tori,
since everyone is telling something I just had to too. 5 years ago while traveling down the freeway in California we watched a car on the other side go to the median and the proceed to flip end over end. We saw the 13 yr boy fly out the window. We were first to stop,my husband went right to boy, I ran down freeway to the car that landed on it wheels. Now listen closely: the driver was 18. She was still completely seatbelted in. She was very dazed but asked me where he mother was, there was no one in the car with her and we'd seen the boy fly out. I glanced in the back and the back window was gone as was any passengers that may have been there. I stood up and looked around and her mom was laying up the embankement in the fetal position. We stayed at the scene as the helicopters took them away. I followed up on them later. The mom was paralyzed from waist down from the wreck. The 13 old brother was brain damaged and had to learn all over again like a child. What caused the wreck? here's the answer. The 18 year old driver looked over shoulder to try to talk to her mom in the back seat and she went to the median. The brother went thru the windshield because he had removed his seat belt to mess with the tape player. The mom was an avid seatbelt wearer, but she was having trouble hearing her daughter so took it off in order to get closer. 
Keep your eyes on the road, wear a seatbelt and make everyone esls do it too or they don't ride with you...
Be very conscientous (sp) when driving , obey the rules, and you'll be fine and have loads of fun.16 is the beginning of the best times you'll have in your life!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Tori,
> ............Keep your eyes on the road, wear a seatbelt and make everyone esls do it too or they don't ride with you...Be very conscientous (sp) when driving , obey the rules, and you'll be fine and have loads of fun.16 is the beginning of the best times you'll have in your life!


Wow, quite the story Doxie and some simple rules to follow! Thanks, Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

happycamper said:


> Tori,
> ............Keep your eyes on the road, wear a seatbelt and make everyone esls do it too or they don't ride with you...Be very conscientous (sp) when driving , obey the rules, and you'll be fine and have loads of fun.16 is the beginning of the best times you'll have in your life!


Wow, quite the story Doxie and some simple rules to follow! Thanks, Jim
[/quote]
Jim, remembering it had me shaking........it was quite the experience. Before the girl asked me where her mom was, she asked about her brother as she could see the activity down the freeway in front of her(the car landed on wheels and backwards). She asked me to check on him. When I ran down there the paramedics were shoving a breathing tube in him and he was convulsing. I ran back down to her and told her he was fine and talking to the paramedics.She was in no condition to know anything.
This mom and her 2 kids were on their way to Oregon for vacation and see family.................


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Tori, congratulations on earning your parents trust. It means you're a responsible young person who has it together.

Most "accidents" are wrecks, not really accidents, in that they can be prevented. You have, at this point in your driving career, no clue how to do this. You will learn, in time. If you are as wise as Don and Peg think you are, you will never quit learning.

Be proactive in your learning. Hound your folks until they show you how to deal with loose gravel or sand, how to correct a skid, how to stop on the slick stuff, and how to focus on what you're doing. No one asked, but if they had, I would suggest you not carry passengers until you have some miles under your tires. It is so easy to get distracted with other people in the car, and you need desperately to be paying attention to your driving, and nothing else. That means: Radio/tape/cd/iPod OFF. Phone - on, but not answered while you are driving, and certainly not dialed while driving.

One other thing you need to bug them about. I didn't think of this until it was almost too late, as I was totally involved in the obvious concerning my kids' driving. That is safety from the two-legged predators. I mostly won't get into that; any father of a pretty teen-age girl like you is qualified - just have to remember to do it! Just a couple of rules to start: When you get in the car, lock the doors, then fasten the belts. Keep those doors locked all the time.

Aw, enough rules! Go forth and have the fun you deserve, be careful, and let me know when you're going to be out driving...

We care, Tori - all of us -

Sluggo


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tori

Congrats on your new car. You will remember your 1st car forever...what am I talking about...I still own my 1st car.









Get your dad to install a 2" receiver so that you can tow the Outback







PARTY















Sorry Don and Peg, I just could not help myself.

All kidding aside - Have fun and most important be safe.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to say Tori is doing a pretty a good so far even with me nagging do this do that
I feel she will be a pretty good driver just needs the experience
She has a pretty good head on her shoulder

Don


----------

